# Wow what a Deal ...any takers ???



## Junkman Bob (Sep 22, 2020)

Real ad ... Christmas in sept in chicago ... almost better than finding in the alley ...


----------



## phantom (Sep 22, 2020)

I would be tempted to load the Sting Ray first and say I was coming back with a bigger vehicle.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 22, 2020)

1500 dollar 64' stingray


----------



## Junkman Bob (Sep 22, 2020)

Pretty clean and un touched looks like ...wonder if it will show up here on the Cabe ?


----------



## Dbike (Sep 26, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> 1500 dollar 64' stingray



Wow, a '64 Stingray? Rare.


----------

